# Stoney Woods Farm Kidding Thread



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We have 4 does expecting this year. Candace and Clover are due anytime and have been filling their udders for over a month now. Penelope is due at the end of January and is starting to fill her udder. Flora is due Valentine's Day. This is Clover, Flora and Penelope's first time kidding and Candace's second time. Getting excited and anxious to see what they have!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Keep us posted and make sure to show us pictures!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

I will definitely! Tomorrow I will post pictures of their pregnant bellies


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! Any babies yet? What kind of buck are they bred to?


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to respond. Things are starting to settle down. My daughter's birthday was 12/27 and we had her party that day. Candace decided to join the fun and delivered twins the morning of 12/27. She had a buckling and a doeling. Their names are Private and Cleopatra.

The buck was a commercial Boer buck. I am attaching his picture and the twins.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

ahhh how cute


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> ahhh how cute


Thanks and they are just so sweet! They love attention!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Clover is next and due next Sunday, 01/10. She is starting to stay more in the barn and off to herself, so I am sure it will be anytime now.

Cleopatra and Private are doing really well with their momma. We let them out today for a little bit to clean out the pen they have been in. We were going to start letting them out during the day but the rest of the herd were being too rough with them. So we just moved them into the bigger pen for now and will only let them out in the field when I can supervise. Here are some pictures from today.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Private










Cleopatra


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They are so adorable - and seem to really enjoy that pink toy to climb on! Where can I get one of those?:laugh:


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahaha, yes they love their new climbing toy and their climbing toy loves them!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Clover is due on Sunday! Can't wait to see what she has! She is a FF so I am hoping everything goes smoothly!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Super cute!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope all goes well.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope Clover's kidding went smoothly!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Well funny you should ask, she delivered twin boys this morning around 7:00. She is being a great mom especially since it is her first time!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the boys


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Aww! Congrats! So glad she's doing well with them!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you both!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats! Boy look strong and of course adorable!:hugs:


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! So far so good, I have seen them up and nursing every time I go out there to check on them. Hopefully that will continue! She is a very attentive momma!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We ended up needing to bring one of Clover's babies in. He is the smallest and got cold last night. We brought him inside this morning and after warming him up he is back to being lively and eating good. Here are some pictures of Stephen this evening


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Our 3rd doe kidded earlier today, but sadly she was 10 days early and her twins didn't make it. The doeling looked like she had died during the pregnancy and I assume that is what started labor. The other twin died at birth. I feel so bad for her, she is a FF and she has been searching for them since I took them away. I posted in the kidding koral too, but does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get her to dry up? She has a pretty big bag.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost the twins, how heartbreaking  I seen there were posts to your answers on the other thread, so hopefully that helps. 
How are Clover's boys doing? I hope they are doing fine.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes, their advice was very helpful on the other thread.

Clover's twins are doing really well. She has the bigger of the two out at the barn with her. The smaller one has been doing great since we got him warmed back up. He is still in the house and enjoys being spoilt


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Penelope, the doe that lost her babies, has dried up without an issue.

The bottle baby is doing good and after 2 weeks in the house has been back in the barn for a week.

We have let the other 2 moms and their babies out in the field with Penelope.

Our last doe, Flora, is due a week from today and is looking like she is getting close. I am praying for an uneventful delivery for her and her baby(ies). I can't wait to see what she has!

Here are some updated pictures of the babies!

Wild Bill










Cleopatra and Private










Stephen (bottle baby)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are going well. Good luck! Cuties!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Flora kidded yesterday! She had a nice set of twins, a doeling and a buckling!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats


----------

